# Dallas, TX - 5 mo female, sable, craigslist



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

German Shepherd

Saw this on craigslist, thought the girl looked beautiful and deserve a chance.. This person wants to get "rid" of her ASAP  she "comes with a kennel"


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a 5 Month old German Shephard Female PUP I got her awhile back with she was about a month and I dont have time for her any more I work too much she is beauitful black and brown I live in apartment and she always inside I need to get rid off her I also have a cage for her its big cage for Adult Dogs she when she gets bigger. I really dont want to give her to the pound please make me a offer.


















*OP: *http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/101746-posting-non-urgent-read-first.html


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at that beautiful little sable girl - who knows where she will end up, posted on CL.........
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

"Make me an offer"?? Lovely...


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

That person is a true low life, the whole thing could be is a set up for a rip off.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor dear.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Out of curiosity, I called and offered $100. He said he had to have $200. I countered with $150 and he said he'd call back. I haven't heard from him. Have no idea what I'll do if he says yes. See if I can foster her for a GSD rescue if they'll help find her a home. 

Jelpy


----------

